

The psychology of Tetris - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20121022-the-psychology-of-tetris/1

======
dcminter
"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes."

I presume there's some sensible logic behind the decision not to serve this
content to the supposed beneficiaries of the BBC in the UK, but it's not
obvious to me. This non-explanation explanation just makes me glad that I
don't own a TV or, thusly, pay the license fee.

But I'm rare in that I'm a liberal who would be perfectly happy if the BBC
ceased to exist.

